# 40k to fantasy in two easy steps



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

I have decided that largely 5th edition 40k is not for me and though ive always been more of a fantasy fan, i am now more so than ever. This is the mess of a 40k dominant cuboard tranforming in to a relaxed spacious fantasy wonderland :laugh:.

















Goodbye 60% of 40k. May you rest well until 6th :laugh:









What little i will keep easy access to, as i will play a bit.









And the fantasy racks :biggrin:









I spy enough room for 4 fantasy armies. Humm perhaps the three i dont have Bretonians, lizardmen and Ogre kingdoms. For the 4th i may finally build a grand army of cathay. Or shall i finish the half done ones humm.......:laugh:


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

I've always wanted to go to fantasy but it looks much harder than 40k. Do you think its harder to learn?


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

A little but its much more rewarding and very much so worth the effort. What armies have caught your eye?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It's more complicated, but by no means hard.

Goodluck, Ancient. Still, I'd recommend going over to Chaos, considering theres a new Army book out.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Dang thats a nice set up Ancient. 

Can I be as bold to ask what about 5th has bugged you to the point of putting Fantasy first, or at least putting 40k a distant second. 
Just interested, as so far it seems pretty good from the 3 battles I've played. I think they only thing I'm at odds with is the battle set up being a little odd, always been happy to total up the vp's after a battle, where as now that doesn't matter.


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

good luck ancient. I think with my new dark elf army, my necrons will be put back on my shelf most times I do get to go out, since my life is very busy at the moment.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Its all the cover save business and the los and the mission system and the defensive weapons. I think 5th has some massive balance problems and the mission systems seem to have taken the fun away for me, i feel like im playing the same game over and over. 

Thanks for the complements anyway.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Ah aye I suppose I can see some of those pts, I was pretty surprised when trees now equal rocks and barracades for cover save purposes. Certainly agree over defensive weapons, would have rather them slowly pass on a pts increase rather than nerf the hell out of the tanks, especially Guard and Eldar ones. With Missions the votes still out on them for me, as I said only played 3 games so far, will have to see how I feel in 6mnths.

Tbh once, and sadly its a bit long term, probably a year before I'm set, but once me and LVix have around 1500-2250 in Fantasy each, I can see us playing it alot more, as its still a really great system. I love 40K don't get me wrong, but in the last few years (and the reason we dumped Fantasy for these 2-3yrs) its been a lot easier to knock together a game of 40K as we can only play after the boys go to bed. I would still think although close (and its been known to go back on forth depending on the month) but generally I would still think my fave game is Fantasy.

Its one of the reasons I hope Heresy gets a much bigger Fantasy imput eventually and I'm glad Jez is already planning to address that going on his recent posts.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Yeah we have some high hopes for fantasy. Now i have help running Eternity of War i will be working to improve fantasy as much as possible.


----------



## Beaky (Dec 15, 2006)

Some of the things in 5th ed. really got me too. Like how razor wire (6+ cover save) stops a railgun shot! The defensive weapons thing is also annoying, we tau only have 1 defensive weapon system now, and it only comes on the Sky Ray, which I don't use! (It's the markerlight, btw.)

I'm looking forward to seeing the Fantasy section getting bigger, that'll be good.


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Man I need some shelves like that. My crap is crammed into a toolbox and some washing liquitabs boxes....

Lizardmen are out in a few months. You could try them? I know I am.

Although a lot can be said for bolstering and finishing current armies. Seems you're spoilt for choice.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Your right on the money there bud. I have a spending control problem :laugh:.


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Way I look at it, it's better then a bowel control problem.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I am thinking on going more in to fantasy, but my club has only 4 fantasy gamers, one is me, two is my brother, three is a gamer how takes 1 hour to do a magic phase, and the last is a week player I have vs hundreds of times, he is no challange. All I have to vs is poor Ancient, and By bro. So I have to go in to 40k alot as my club is about 75% 40k. On the new army Ancient, I would go for Lizardmen or the new chaos


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

ahem! ifyou mean me - it wasonly 45minutes for the magicphase.

if you don't mean me in any of the above, then where's my mention?


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I have only just met you, and I am talking about my club. There is a person werse than you at speed.


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

lol - worse than me? man that boyis slow!


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

And he is a lizardmen player with slans, anyway back to Ancient thread


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Yes finishing my mortals seems a likely venture depending on how the book looks.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Once I've finished painting up my 60 new 40K models I'm going to jump into fantasy and bring my cousin with me. It's just such a rewarding game because everything is made fair and there is no poster boy overpowering. It is easily the superior game equality wise but ease wie 40k wins... I Prefer fantasy rules though... they add so much more to a game....


----------

